# Renewal due on Company Plan Plus Level 1 and using Health Insurance Brokers.



## Mrs. Doyle (2 Jan 2012)

Hi All,

The renewal for our VHI Company Plan Plus Level 1 has arrived and is a massive €2,276 for 2 adults and 1 student.  We would prefer to stay with VHI because of illnesses etc. and even nervous about changing plans because of problem that we ran into some years back on doing so.

Haven't had a chance to check with them yet but just wondering about their restrictions on Orthopaedic and specified Opthalmic procedures.  Their 'contact us for details of these' note on the Benefit Provision leaves a lot to be desired. 

Can anyone give me advice on how Health Insurance Brokers work?  How do they operate, what are the costs involved in using one and are they worth the extra expense?


----------



## pj111 (2 Jan 2012)

Have a look at previous threads which give some of the questions that you need to ask yourself to decide if you are on the right plan or not. Do you use day to day cover? 

If you reduce cover for the student; One Plan Starter, Company Plan Starter or Company Plan are up to €140 cheaper than Company Plan Plus Level 1.

If you the parents are willing to leave off access to hi tech hospital and gp cover etc, you could save another €444 by switching to Company Plan.

You do have a problem with the reduction in orthopaedic and opthalmic cover as you will need to pay more to go onto say HealthPlus Access or switch provider.

VHI have from the 1st January imposed a waiting period for increases in cover for new and pre existing conditions.

A broker specialising in health insurance will generally not charge you a fee as they receive a commission. An employee benefit consultant might charge a fee but the savings might be significantly higher.

You sound as if you do want to stay with VHI so the information above has excluded Aviva and Quinn. 

_Patrick_


----------

